# Hurt Tail/Butt Area



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey guys..........

Storm started acting funny on Christmas day & noticed it really on Sun. He wouldn't sit much Christmas day & let it go. Hubby said yesterday, he wouldn't sit for him & acted like maybe something was stuck in his butt so, I went to lift his tail & he YELPED big time & ran to his crate. I gave all dogs a big beef soup bone for Christmas & thought maybe got to him somehow. 

Anyway, hubby calmed him with pets to the head while I tried to look at butt. Nothing there so, I put warm water on rag & held on there here & there & put a bit of vasoline on butt (thought maybe blocked). He just shook the whole time. This has him acting real nervous & wierd & is tucking his rear a bit funny with walking/running.

Well, I let him out after that. He went out & went 2 more times from going 4 the first time out in morning so, things flowing fine. I did not go out & check each pile though.

I tried to pick up his tail a few more times yesterday & he yelped, but after giving some aspirin he did better later last night. He is a tad better today & let me pick up tail a tad higher w/o a yelp, but still acting a bit nervous/wierd. No med today so far.

Any suggestions ??? ~Thanks~


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He been swmming or wet lately? There is a condition fairly common among Labs/Retrievers called 'dead tail' and that may be what you are seeing. Not as bad a condition as it sounds 

Cold Tail, Dead Tail, Limber Tail

Regional Club Directory - The Labrador Retriever Club, Inc.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Does he have diarrhea? That's not clear from your post--you said he went to the bathroom a lot but didn't say whether or not this is normal. 

Can you take him into the vet?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

No swimming, way too cold here for that.  Wet, no not really, just what snow flurries fell on him or any snow on the ground that got on him. We have old 1-2" snow that's been here a few wks. When coming in, I towel them off rain, snow, or mud so, not wet I guess to answer your question. 

Thanks for the links, will ckout. 

I don't have any prob with the vet, but so hate to ran to them for every little thing.

Not sure if a anal gland thingy ? They haven't been to the groomer all yr as I groom them in summer months, but I have never expressed anal glands nor do I even know where to find or how to.   When I did take to groomer, never asked if she expressed them.

I just stumped here & know this, whatever is going on is bugging him as he is acting so wierd/nervous.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BowWowMeow said:


> Does he have diarrhea? That's not clear from your post--you said he went to the bathroom a lot but didn't say whether or not this is normal.
> 
> Can you take him into the vet?


Ruth, From watching from the window, looked to be more solid & not water/mush coming out. Has been super cold so haven't went out to ck poo piles out. Might have to put poo scooping on the list today to do.  Big yard & don't do everyday. 

Vet, didn't ck to see if open today. I wanted to ask here before rushing right over as I hate to do for every little thing. Have done this & pd an office visit to be nothing. I was going to keep up with the aspirin & rest (hasn't been out to play with other dogs since early Christmas day) & see what tomorrow brings.

Just wondered if others have seen or dealt with this ? Just seems odd. He does tuck or tighten butthole so cannot left tail all the way up to get a birds eye view  but can tell nothing stuck of hanging out.

On aspirin, only gave 3 total yesterday.

He is about 88-90 lbs & gave 2 at 2:30 pm yesterday & 9 hrs later 1 more before bed. None today so far.

How many & how often to give would be safe ? I have wrote done, 1 325 mg for every 35#, old note from vet office.

~Thanks~


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The tail could also be broken or dislocated. Whenever a body part doesn't work and hurts to move, that's a trip to the vet.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Elaine said:


> The tail could also be broken or dislocated. Whenever a body part doesn't work and hurts to move, that's a trip to the vet.


I have seen him start to wag a bit (he's not a big tail wagger) & also seems to be holding up more when outside running/walking instead of being clamped tightly down.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I never use aspirin for my dogs so I can't answer that question. 

I would go outside right now and check the poop. If it's diarrhea then that's something different and aspirin could make the problem worse. 

If it's slippery outside then he could have slipped and hurt himself. 

I would go to the vet and see what they think. 

It's cold here too. I am getting on my long underwear, etc. now so that I can take Rafi for a walk.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Does he appear to be straining to poop? Have you seen anything in his poop that can account for his discomfort (sharp edges)?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BowWowMeow said:


> I never use aspirin for my dogs so I can't answer that question.
> 
> I would go outside right now and check the poop. If it's diarrhea then that's something different and aspirin could make the problem worse.
> 
> ...


Yea I know, I became a holiday slacker with the outside actitives with the dogs. Normally it's fetch (heat or cold), but been letting them all play together to run off energy. Hikes in our woods this time of yr, well would just rather stay out of the woods with rut & all. 
I will ck poo out.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> Does he appear to be straining to poop? Have you seen anything in his poop that can account for his discomfort (sharp edges)?


No straining.

Will ck poo out to see. Hubby afraid of giving them big soup bones or any raw bones for that matter, but I do from time to time. These were big bones & all 3 dogs ate them all.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I seriously would not mess around with this. I told this exact same thing to someone recently that his dog's tail was probably broken and he said the tail was getting better so it must be just a sprain or something minor. Sure enough, it was broken. 

Go to the vet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Elaine - tail part of spine right? So makes it extra important?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It is part of the spine, but the important thing is it's so painful as it gets in the way and the poor dog has to lay on it. If it's a simple break, the vet will most likely prescribe rest and pain meds. If not, the bones could need to be set. A bad break without care could result in the loss of the tail.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Honestly, I don't think a piece of bone would cause the kind of discomfort in the area you're describing. I would take him to the vet before the vet closes and you have to deal with the e-vet. 

I do sometimes skip the vet if I know what's wrong and how to treat it but if it's something I haven't seen before then I go. This is especially important if a dog is in pain and you don't know why.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Poo looked fine, solid, just lighter in color due to bone. 

I will do so if not better tomorrow, but leaning towards what MRL posted, dead tail. If this is the case, nothing vet can do. Just stumped why it happened if dead tail. He holds kind of like described.

I just lifted tail half way up & felt it from top to bottom & he was nervous acting, but didn't yelp. Our trip around the yard, he will hold up & wag some. He is sitting, but not 100% to the ground, maybe 2" away. We will run to ya & act if though he wants to play, but something funky is bothering him. Seems to run normal. Will hike leg/tail up fine to pee. I just don't see him lifting the tail up & curling some like he will do from time to time.

If broken, I would think that he would not be able to do none of the above. Am I wrong?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

My pit had dead tail as well one time...I guess only you would know from the look of it since we can't see it. I hope he feels better!! Poor fella!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lesley1905 said:


> My pit had dead tail as well one time...I guess only you would know from the look of it since we can't see it. I hope he feels better!! Poor fella!


Did you do anything for it ? Did it fully recover ? Did you ever know the cause ?

Just thinking if broken, it would just hang with no movement at all.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Not true. The dog will still try and wag it, but it's painful and doesn't move like it should.

Take your dog to the vet while there are still day hours.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Vet trip Tues., tail was not broken nor did she feel spine issue (TG). Felt & expressed anal glands, all fine there. She felt that he injuried his tail during play, fell back on, or slept wrong on it. Giving 175mg of rimadyl & resting for 1 wk. I have never gave that dose of rimadyl & thought high, but never questioned.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Weird! Glad it's just a sore tail and not anything more serious.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad he's ok!! In response to your question...we think my pit got it from cold water when we gave her a bath with the hose...that's the only thing we can think of! She is completely normal and recovered within a couple of days!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> Glad he's ok!! In response to your question...we think my pit got it from cold water when we gave her a bath with the hose...that's the only thing we can think of! She is completely normal and recovered within a couple of days!!


If your pit got it from cold water, couldn't another dog get 'dead tail' from sitting in the snow? 

Now, I'm from the south so we don't get standing snow here..like..ever. I'm just curious.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would think it could happen from snow! Makes sense! We had both of them up in NC last week and thankfully no dead tail happened!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab a few years ago was holding his tail weird and wouldn't let me touch it. I literally had my DH pin him down while I ran my fingers down it feeling for breaks- none felt. I couldn't think of how he could have injured it and was stumped as it looked fine, he was pooping fine, eating, and playful. After 3 days and things not looking good I decided it was time for the vet but took one more good look. Right on the tip of his tail you could tell it was ripped slightly. Neosporin and his elizabeth collar for a week and he was back to normal


----------

